# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  В новый учебный год вместе с тарифными планами от byfly

## ByFly

Чтобы было проще начать учебный год, с пользой провести досуг и успешно воспринять новые объемы информации &ndash; не забудьте уже сегодня выбрать подходящий тарифный план от byfly!

	Широкополосный доступ в сеть Интернет byflyпредлагает школьникам и студентам современные услуги доступа в сеть Интернет. Большой выбор тарифных планов позволит найти оптимальный вариант подключения, подходящий именно вам (раздел Клиентам/Все тарифы).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

